# Immunization Rates



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Looks like Canada is falling behind in early days. Israel already at 7% immunized.



https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/as-it-happens-the-wednesday-edition-1.5857724/government-needs-to-step-up-and-vaccinate-people-faster-says-doctor-1.5857726


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

here‘s a data tracker. Could be useful for travel plans once advisories are lifted...









Coronavirus (COVID-19) Vaccinations - Statistics and Research


Our vaccination dataset uses the most recent official numbers from governments and health ministries worldwide. The population estimates we use to calculate per-capita metrics are all based on the last revision of the United Nations World Population Prospects. A full list of our country-specific...




ourworldindata.org


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ That link could be useful for would-be travellers but doesn't give confidence that 1. contact-travelling would be still Covid-safe, and 2. at those rates, the earliest "safe (aka following government health guidelines)" travelling I'm estimating it to be year 2022 ... likely amidst an endemic then too.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

It is not good given that the first jabs are the easiest to organize and execute. Hospitals, health care facilities, and care homes. Everyone in one place, no herding cats. Just line 'em up and jab them.


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

ian said:


> It is not good given that the first jabs are the easiest to organize and execute. Hospitals, health care facilities, and care homes. Everyone in one place, no herding cats. Just line 'em up and jab them.


I'm not so sure about that part. Moving vaccine and staff around multiple facilities sounds a lot less efficient than opening a large vaccination center and asking everyone to go there.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

Don't worry. It was only early December or late November, we were worried about being at the bottom of the list of countries to receive shipments from Pfizer and Moderna.

And remember back in April or May when we were at risk of running out of medical masks?

I suppose it'll only be a matter of time when Canada will be criticized for not vaccinating the anti-vaxxers fast enough.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The wife's second day after her Pfizer vaccination. No problems at all so far. The clinic is open today (New Years Day) from 8 am to 8 pm.

Healthcare workers are being vaccinated first by appointment only. They have to provide an accompanying letter of proof of employment.

They are going to give the Moderna vaccine to resdients in LTA and retirement homes for lack of freezing capacity to transport the Pfizer vaccine.

Then it will be older adults and people at risk sometime next year. They estimate July - September before most people are vaccinated.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Money172375 said:


> Looks like Canada is falling behind in early days. Israel already at 7% immunized ...


A smaller country with fewer people being ahead of Canada is all that surprising?

I think I'll need more info before I'll get all that worked up about it.

Cheers


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

The federal & provincial governments had only had 9 months to organize the vaccine effort...if we ran our businesses like that we'd be broke. Maybe time to buy some Park Lawn shares.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Eder said:


> The federal & provincial governments had only had 9 months to organize the vaccine effort...if we ran our businesses like that we'd be broke. Maybe time to buy some Park Lawn shares.


Personally, I would give them a little more slack then that. No one believed we would have any vaccine by December of 2020. In the beginning we were not even certain we could develop a vaccine for Covid at all.

Yes. They are making quite a few mistakes but when it comes to a mistake I usually just ask the question "do they know they made a mistake"? If the answer is yes, you will find that the number of mistakes going forward is usually a lot less then when they assume everything is someone else's fault. So far, most seem to be owning up to ones in question, so I am still fairly optimistic that we will all get vaccinated about as quickly as it can be done, with safety and the organization that it requires.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

OptsyEagle said:


> No one believed we would have any vaccine by December of 2020. In the beginning we were not even certain we could develop a vaccine for Covid at all.


Not quite. Donald Trump has been saying since the fall that a Covid vaccine would be ready by the end of the year. Of course the corporate media said he was nuts, lying, it was impossible to have a vaccine ready that quickly etc. Then right after the election the drug companies came out with 3 or 4 of them. In other words Trump was right again.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Not quite. Donald Trump has been saying since the fall that a Covid vaccine would be ready by the end of the year. Of course the corporate media said he was nuts, lying, it was impossible to have a vaccine ready that quickly etc. Then right after the election the drug companies came out with 3 or 4 of them. In other words Trump was right again.


Since many vaccines were in their phase 3 trials in the fall I don't think it was stretch to guess some would be ready by year end.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Not quite. Donald Trump has been saying since the fall that a Covid vaccine would be ready by the end of the year. Of course the corporate media said he was nuts, lying, it was impossible to have a vaccine ready that quickly etc. Then right after the election the drug companies came out with 3 or 4 of them. In other words Trump was right again.


He was wrong about winning the election!

Trump also predicted that the epidemic was going to be done by Easter. You can't cherry pick his predictions and call him a genius. He wished that there would be a vaccine by EOY, and promised it in a hope to save his presidency/justify failing to contain the virus. But he could not have known with any certainty. And either way, the existence of a vaccine does not stop the pandemic until a critical mass are vaccinated, which will take the better part of a year.


----------



## Tostig (Nov 18, 2020)

andrewf said:


> He was wrong about winning the election!
> 
> Trump also predicted that the epidemic was going to be done by Easter. You can't cherry pick his predictions and call him a genius. He wished that there would be a vaccine by EOY, and promised it in a hope to save his presidency/justify failing to contain the virus. But he could not have known with any certainty. And either way, the existence of a vaccine does not stop the pandemic until a critical mass are vaccinated, which will take the better part of a year.


I thought he said there'd be a vaccine in time for the election.









Trump says coronavirus vaccine possible before Nov. 3


U.S. President Donald Trump said on Thursday it was possible the United States would have a coronavirus vaccine before the Nov. 3 election, a more optimistic forecast on timing than anything suggested by his own White House health experts.




www.google.com


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

In our city of 500,000 plus all the surrounding areas, we have one vaccination center located at a field hospital setup. It is by appointment only.

They have a grand total of 12 vaccination booths, and have vaccinated about 2700 people in 12 days. That is a "single dose" of the Pfizer vaccine.

They are "ramping up" to a whopping 20 vaccination booths to handle the "second dose" shot and give a 1st shot to more people.

So far, only some LTC employees have been vaccinated. NO staff in emergency rooms, ICU units, COVID patient floors, have been vaccinated yet.

Given the Pfizer requires 2 vaccinations.......we actually have 0% fully vaccinated people.

Oddly enough.....the travel immunization clinics are open and taking appointments.

I guess they couldn't switch over to a COVID vaccine clinic instead, because you know......people gotta vacation (especially politicians).


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

^ @sags the reason they can’t switch travel vaccination clinics to Covid clinics is the Pfizer vaccine requires extremely cold storage that very few facilities have. In my province, they can only do this near the hospitals or areas that have the freezers to keep the vaccine at -80. They are saving the Mondera vaccine for the LTC. 

This is a marathon not a sprint. 

Some places choose to vaccinate as many people up front with only one dose and hope there are no problems in administering the second dose in terms of logistics or supply. Other provinces choose a more conservative approach and administered only enough vaccines that would cover both shots. Both approaches have been equally criticized.

There seems to be no pleasing anyone. The more people focus on the negative and criticize the more of a negative impact it has on people. We are in a pretty good scenario in Canada. There are many countries that dont have the infrastructure or $ to vaccinate to the scale we do.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

sags said:


> I guess they couldn't switch over to a COVID vaccine clinic instead, because you know......people gotta vacation (especially politicians).


Why not vacation ... it's not illegal to do so.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

_^* @sags the reason they can’t switch travel vaccination clinics to Covid clinics is the Pfizer vaccine requires extremely cold storage that very few facilities have. In my province, they can only do this near the hospitals or areas that have the freezers to keep the vaccine at -80. They are saving the Mondera vaccine for the LTC.* _

True, but the people performing the immunizations at the travel clinics could be moved to the Pfizer clinic and raise the number of vaccinations.

_*This is a marathon not a sprint. *_

I disagree with that statement. We are racing a virus that threatens to collapse our healthcare system and the economy. Employee fatigue is becoming a problem in hospitals and LTC homes. Qualified people are quitting or going on sick leave and there is nobody to replace them. If the vaccine rollout takes too long the virus could already have mutated again. There is a high probability that the next months will be the worst of the pandemic and a total lockdown will be necessary. Businesses will go bankrupt and the government will have to have another CERB and other support programs.

Not only are hospitals battling the COVID but they are also cancelling treatment for serious healthcare due to space and manpower. Our emergency departments are telling people with non-COVID medical issues NOT to go there. Family doctors are closed or limited to virtual only, so people are left without health care.

My problem mostly is I don't feel a sense of urgency coming from the Provinces and lower levels of government to vaccinate people.

What I see are politicians telling everyone to stay home and then going off on vacation themselves, and a continual need to push the governments before they respond to problems. Nothing seems to get done on it's own merit....without public outrage from media reports first.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Ontario has committed to immunize all LTC reaidents and employees in all the hot spots by Jan 21.
should hopefully see a steep decline in deaths after that.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Canada is behind Italy, unbelieveable.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The media exposure must have lit a fire under the governments, because Trudeau applied pressure to ramp up vaccinations and Ford soon announced a ramp up of vaccinations.

Why does it always require media exposure after a lot of public complaints to get the government to do anything ?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

HodgesNick said:


> Well it really depends on how a big a country is as well. It's pretty hard for it to get in some parts of Canada


 ... no, it depends who needs it most (aka the population # and where it is concentrated).


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Canada is behind Italy, unbelieveable.


Not really
According to that data Italy and Canada are close on a per capita rate, also I'm not sure what and when the vaccine was approved in Italy.
I actually think Israel is a real standout all things considered.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> Not really
> According to that data Italy and Canada are close on a per capita rate, also I'm not sure what and when the vaccine was approved in Italy.
> *I actually think Israel is a real standout all things considered.*


 ... I wonder why? Is Israel a bigger country than Canada with a bigger population or perhaps more $$$?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Money172375 said:


> View attachment 21090
> View attachment 21091


 .. thanks for the update. B.C. is really moving up versus rest of Canada... .798% of the population innoculated vs .571%.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... I wonder why? Is Israel a bigger country than Canada with a bigger population or perhaps more $$$?


1.7M from a population of 8.9M is a very high vaccination rate.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

MrMatt said:


> 1.7M from a population of 8.9M is a very high vaccination rate.


 ... it's obvious with the stats there but that wasn't my question(s). I asked only because you bought up the starking number (real standout) from that country.

Canada's population is ~ 38M and our vaccination is ~235K as at Jan. 8, 2021 ... really sad, if not a joke.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ... it's obvious with the stats there but that wasn't my question(s). I asked only because you bought up the starking number (real standout) from that country.
> 
> Canada's population is ~ 38M and our vaccination is ~235K as at Jan. 8, 2021 ... really sad, if not a joke.


Not really, we just approved the vaccine and we have some quarter million shots.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Ontario just announced we are going to run out of vaccine in days.
Come on Trudeau, get us the vaccines we need.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Nice upticks in some provinces


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

vaccination date estimator......









Toronto scientist creates tool to show Canadians when it's their turn for COVID-19 vaccine


Jasmine Mah falls somewhere between 12,217,781 and 22,472,513 in the queue to get the COVID-19 vaccine in Canada.




www.toronto.com


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

There are between *12,201,641* and *22,456,373* people in front of you in the queue for a COVID vaccine across Canada. 

Shows my value to society lol.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

My wife was vaccinated last week. Is there a cash prize that goes with winning the vaccination lottery ?


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

No unexpected side-effects from COVID-19 shots given in Canada so far: Health Canada


Health Canada has no reports of unexpected side-effects from patients vaccinated against COVID-19 thus far.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

cainvest said:


> No unexpected side-effects from COVID-19 shots given in Canada so far: Health Canada
> 
> 
> Health Canada has no reports of unexpected side-effects from patients vaccinated against COVID-19 thus far.
> ...


Pitifully small sample since almost no one has been vaccinated yet.

ltr


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

like_to_retire said:


> Pitifully small sample since almost no one has been vaccinated yet.


Yup, still early but good to know in any case. I would imagine that 230,000 in Canada will be well over a million in a month or so.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

cainvest said:


> Yup, still early but good to know in any case. I would imagine that 230,000 in Canada will be well over a million in a month or so ...


Sure ... but then again, is anyone anticipating that Canadians are going to be so different from the million plus in the UK that have received the vaccine to have a bad reaction?
Or how about those living in border states?

I could see some of the First Nations possibly having a concern. The run of the mill person on the street in Canada though, I expect would be similar.

We'll see if it takes more than a month or two to get over the million mark in Canada.


Cheers


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

MrMatt said:


> Ontario just announced we are going to run out of vaccine in days.
> Come on Trudeau, get us the vaccines we need.


It's a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ At the rate we're (Canada) going (now a dang supply issue ...) we will NEVER catch up or maybe until the pandemic is over.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

So the US vaccinated all those people with the understanding that the US had a "reserve" of vaccinations to give the 2nd vaccination.

Now they are saying there is no reserve and it was "shipped out". The governors are outraged and people want to know where the vaccines went.

Conspiracy theory alert. People are questioning what Pompeo and Kuchner were doing in Israel and the ME and if the vaccinations were shipped to them.

They are asking if that is the reason that Israel and the UAE have such a high rate of vaccinations compared to other countries.

Did the "reserve" vaccinations never exist (Trump administration lied for political reasons) or were they given or sold to another country ?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ My guess is the $$$-motivated phenomenon.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

sags said:


> So the US vaccinated all those people with the understanding that the US had a "reserve" of vaccinations to give the 2nd vaccination.
> 
> Now they are saying there is no reserve and it was "shipped out". The governors are outraged and people want to know where the vaccines went.
> 
> ...


Pretty bad over in Israel with case counts.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

There is a shortage of vaccine for the second shot in Ontario. They used up the vaccine expanding the first shot and now have to play catch up with any new shipments.

The vaccination rate will be steady, but they will all be second shot vaccinations, so we aren't vaccinating "new" people for awhile.

The vaccination stats are meaningless. They should only count people who are fully vaccinated.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

My wife got her second shot today. Tomorrow is the last day they will administer the second shot due to lack of vaccine.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

There are two fundamental human characteristics that are difficult to keep out of most endeavors that humans find themselves in. The two characteristics I am talking about here are greed and bullying. In the case of vaccine, I would suspect the bullies would be found on the side of buyers and of course greed cannot help but play into the views and decisions of the sellers.

It will be fun, when this is all over, to see the more significant abuses come to light, that took place in the deliveries of vaccine. Perhaps we have an exception here but I highly doubt it. Exceptions have rarely happened in the past. As I said. Those are two fundamental characteristic that are found in almost all humans, and because of that they are very difficult to control, at the best of times.


----------

